# Web site start.



## craig (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is my trial run. Let me know what you think. I am thinking that I might want craig blank photography on 2 lines. Definetly switching out a couple of images for newer ones. Plus I have no idea of how these images are portrayed on other machines as far as colour and contrast go. Again. let me know. Also not sure if personal is the correct term for my non commercial work. Maybe portfolio?

http://www1.students.fccj.edu/moorjp3/Default.htm


----------



## craig (Jan 7, 2007)

Any thoughts would help.


----------



## Lol999 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Craig, your images look good on my machine - 17"CRT running FireFox. I would leave the title on one line and change the "Personal" to "Portfolio". Everything else including layout look sgood to me.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## craig (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks! Do you run windows or mac?


----------



## Lol999 (Jan 9, 2007)

windows of course!


----------



## craig (Jan 9, 2007)

Cool. I have only checked it out on other Macs.


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

This page looks good

what is your aim for the site, i.e. display your work, get business


----------



## craig (Jan 19, 2007)

The page is set up for potential clients to get a quick over view of my work.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 19, 2007)

I like the layout of the page, but possibly you could change the font of "Craig Blank Photography"?  Times New Roman is a bit bland I think.


----------



## craig (Jan 19, 2007)

I was thinking the same think my self. I am going to "live" with it for a little while and then decide. Thanks for looking gang.


----------



## 1986 (Jan 19, 2007)

looks great very artistic but simple at the same time, the key to a good website, very well done


----------



## craig (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks 1986! That is what we were shooting for!!!!


----------



## bowronfam3 (Jan 20, 2007)

One thing I wanted to point out...when you're looking at the portfolio and you have to click on "next image"...that button never stays in the same place.  So, I started feeling a little dizzy having to look down and "search" for the "next image" button every time I wanted to go to the next photo.  It may sound a bit nitpicky I know!  Just something I noticed.  Kudos to getting to this point with your website, though.  I decided to cancel mine and hire someone when I can afford it!  LOL!


----------



## craig (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for looking. I hadn't noticed that. I will look into it.


----------

